# كتاب Robotics: Science and Systems ... رائع جدا



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (10 أبريل 2008)

بســـــم اللــــــه الرحمــــــــن الرحيـــــــــم​ 
الاخوة و الاخوات الاعضاء...

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

هذا الرابط يحتوي على كتاب عن الروبوتكس ....

هذا الكتاب بعنوان: Robotics: Science and Systems III 

المؤلف: Wolfram Burgard, Oliver Brock, Cyrill Stachniss

الرجاء الضغط على الرابط لتحميل الملف المرفق...
http://www.muhandes.net/login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/Download/bookDown.aspx?bookID=670&bookID=670

ملاحظة هامة: تحتاج الى ادخال اسم المستخدم و كلمة السر لكي تستطيع تحميل الملف... لذلك قم بانشاء اسم المستخدم و كلمة السر الخاصة بك.


نسألكـــــــــم الدعــــاء
:81::81::81:​


----------



## احمد رونى (4 أبريل 2009)

جارى التحميل
شكرا اخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## سرر (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا
جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## سرر (20 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت ابغى كتب عن الروبوت


----------

